# 17 or 18 on b6 Passat



## Suk_Sqsh_Bang_Blow (Feb 27, 2014)

I seriously can't decide if I want 17's or 18's on my Passat and its really all going to come down to how it looks. I don't like it when wheels look too big for the car. If anyone has a Passat with aftermarket 17's could you post a pic please? 

Thank you.


----------



## rodhot (Jan 4, 2012)

*big wheels big issues*

bigger wheels with lo-pro tires are easily damaged, they are generally heavier + cost more. to a point they "may" look better, is your car a garage queen or a driver!!!


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

Rock the 18s man! Perfect size. Not too big and not too small. 17s will looks too small imho. Some 17 examples:
















Just a touch to small...


----------

